# Computers are racist because they make them too hard to use



## xsited1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Racism Fail « FAIL Blog: Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 23, 2009)

too hard??????

i say they made em too easy to use

look at all the morons we have online all day
LOL


----------

